# a.brewer Photography



## abrewerphotography (Sep 3, 2009)

www.abrewerphotography.com

Let me know what you think! 

The splash page is a work in progress!


----------



## damonb (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice portraits. Is the site all done in Flash? One thing to keep in mind that people with slower internet connections will have the images load very slowly.


----------



## abrewerphotography (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you! I appreciate that!

The site is all in flash! Not sure how to do the HTML site. So I try to keep the blog updated!


----------

